

The Open Standard, a news site about open, transparent, collaborative systems - Osmose
https://openstandard.mozilla.org/

======
drawnalong
Often I see good critiques and discussion of Mozilla software endeavors here
on HN. I rarely see much discussion about the Mozilla community at large.
There was a discussion during the Eich appointment scandal, but I didn't see
as much as I had expected.

Mozilla is an extraordinary organization. I would love to see more discussion
and critique of the Foundation's non-software community work.

